# FS:Lots of equipment and tank + Full set ups(PRICE DROPS) / LF: 4ft tank



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright, so the last thread I did was really messy and hard to tell what was what lol. I'm learning so stay patient with me . All money from sold items will go into our reptile fund, to help rescue and re-home reptiles in need. And for making them personalized enclosures. (Like the 350 gallon snake enclosure I just built lol). BTW PRICES ARE LOWERED from my last post and we are very open to offers and trades (Especially for reptile stuff)!!

Light Fixtures:
1 x 24" (SOLD)
6 x 28" Single florescent hood lights. 15$ ea (All come with working bulbs)
3 x 18" White under counter florescent lights 10$ ea (Used for installing under a stand or just about anywhere, comes with bulbs)
1 x 30" Coralife duel T5 fixture. 30$ (SOLD)

Heaters:

3 x 150W Eheim Jager submersible heater. 15$ea
2 x 125W Eheim Jager submersible heater. 15$ea
2 x 75W Eheim Jager submersible heater. 10$ea
1 x 200W Visi-Therm submersible heater. 20$ea(SOLD)
1 x heater guard 5$

FiltersAll these filters are basically brand new no cracks or missing lids or parts, most come with media and sponges PM for details)

5 x AquaClear 110 40$ea
1 x AquaClear 70 30$(SOLD)

Gravels and Sands:

2 x 50LBS bag of Colorquartz very light grey almost white. 35$ a bag (ONE BAG SOLD ONE LEFT)
1 x 50LBS bag of Colorquartz redish/beige 35$ a bag
1 x Bucket of crushed coral 10$
1 x Bucket of light colored natural gravel 10$
1 x Bucket of Darker natural gravel 10$

Tanks:

1 x 36x12x12 = 22g Custom tank, with blue and black background. Tank glass is perfect as well as the silicone. 30$
1 x 36x18x12 = 33g standard tank, has river rock silicone'd to the bottom. Awesome for breeding and easy cleaning comes with plastic lid. 30$
3 x 30x18x12 = 28g Tall tank. 2 have black silicone 1 with clear silicone. Black ones come with glass lid with black handle, clear one has sliding glass top. 35$ea (Clear Silicone tank is gone, Two left!)
2 x 30x21x12 = 33g tall tank. Tank glass is perfect as well as the silicone. Both come with matching glass lid. 40$ea
1 x 24x20x12 = 10$ is chipped and missing bottom frame, does hold water. But better for a reptile or use at own discretion.
1 x 36x22x16 = 55g breeder tank. Tank was used as saltwater, but I cleaned it out well right away. So it's in good condition. Comes with matching glass lid. 60$

Stands:

2 x 32"x12"x28"tall metal stacker stand. Will hold the 33's on top and 28g's on the bottom. Will only sell if I sell the tanks separately first. 30$ea
1 x 36x16 metal/wood stand. Custom made for the 55g breeder tank. Can hold that 22g custom tank under. VERY sturdy. 50$

Full set-ups:

These set ups can be customized with what ever else I'm selling. For this set up I'm asking 200$
2 x 33g+28g stacker set up. Comes with...
2 x Glass lids
2 x AC 110 Filter
1 x 150W Jager heater
1 x 125W Jager heater
2 x Light fixtures
1 x Rio 600+ water pump
Gravel of your choice, or add 25$ for a bag of colorquartz
Choice of fake plant and piece of driftwood.

1 x 55g full set up. 200$ will add the extra custom tank and make it a full second set up for good price.

1 x Glass lids
1 x AC 110 Filter
1 x 150W Jager heater
1 x Rio 600+ water pump
1-2 x Light fixtures (add second one for 10$)
Gravel of your choice, or add 25$ for a bag of colorquartz
Choice of fake plant and piece of driftwood.


Also have some fake plants from 5-10$
And driftwoods from 5-15$

Remember if you are interested in anything let me know and we can work something out. Open to offers and trades.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

How do I add the pictures!? It wont work using the forum uploader. If you need a picture email me at [email protected] or Pm me.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump! Still taking offers.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

PM'ed you. I'll take one of the AC110's if it's got some media.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

If prices are to high...Make a offer!!!


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

offered a 4 foot tank in trade only to be told he BASICALLY WANTS NEW so not sure why that is not posted in the ad


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I said, no I am not interested. I said I want new to be nice. And not say I've heard of people that have bought from you and where not happy. So no I am not interested. This is second time (today) That you post on someones thread because they said no to you. If someone does not respond or says no does not mean you got to be pushy. Not the best sales tactic. You didn't even tell me what you wanted to trade for! lol.

Still open to offers.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning coffee bump!


----------



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Check your pm...


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Weekend bummmp!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Things going quick today, if interested send me a PM.


----------



## PReeser (Mar 4, 2012)

Pmed you on Thursday


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent you a PM. Do you have a pic of the red colorquartz sand? Is it the same colour as the red on this page: SpectraQuartz - Swimming Pool Plaster - Pool Owners


----------

